# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thailands Nachbarländer > Burma >  TV Tips für Burma/Myanmar

## schiene

ARTE am 05.01.2012 um 18:15
*Zug-Geschichten* 

Zug-Geschichten 
Folge 4/5, Dokumentationsreihe 
 Birma und Bangladesch - Jenseits der Grenzen.
Die Zugfahrt führt von Rangun, der früheren Hauptstadt Myanmars, bis nach Benapol an der Grenze zwischen Bangladesch und Indien. Myanmar ist ein Staat, der sich strikt gegen fremde Einflüsse abzuschotten versucht. Jegliche Opposition - egal ob religiös oder politisch motiviert - wird bekämpft. Doch während der Zugreise begegnet Filmemacher Rob Hof auch einigen politischen Dissidenten. Bangladesch ist demgegenüber ein Land der Kontraste, dessen Regierung einen modernen, gemäßigten Islam vertritt. Sie steht dem Terrorismus ablehnend gegenüber. Aber auch in Bangladesch wird gegen politisch Andersdenkende vorgegangen. Unterwegs hat Filmemacher Rob Hof noch ein eher ausgefallenes Erlebnis: Eine Reisende bietet ihm die Hand ihrer Tochter an. 
Zug-Geschichten - Dokumentationsreihe 2006  Donnerstag, 05.01.2012 

Beginn: 18:15 Uhr Ende: 19:00 Uhr Länge: 45 min. 

Presse: Rob Hof  
Kategorie: Nachrichten/Info-Dokumentation, Themen-Reise

----------


## schiene

Wiederholung am 12.01.2012 um 08:55

----------


## schiene

*NDR am 09.02.2012 um 15:15*
*Mit dem Rheindampfer durch Burma*

Eine rheinische Schönheit kreuzt auf den Wassern des mächtigen Irrawaddy: Die "Road To Mandalay" ist ein zum Luxusschiff umgebauter ehemaliger Rheindampfer, der Touristen zu den asiatischen Kulturwundern Myanmars (Burmas) bringt. Eine romantische Reise zwischen den Gold übersäten Tempeln der alten Hauptstadt Mandalay und dem Weltwunder der vielen Tausend Pagoden von Bagan. Doch jede Reise durch Myanmar bleibt ein zwiespältiges Abenteuer. Das Land wird von einer Militärjunta regiert. Ein großer Teil der Romantik beruht auf Rückständigkeit. 
Mit dem Rheindampfer durch Burma - D  Donnerstag, 09.02.2012 

Beginn: 15:15 Uhr Ende: 16:00 Uhr Länge: 45 min. 

Presse: Robert Hetkämper  
Kategorie: Nachrichten/Info-Dokumentation, Themen-Reise  
Land: D

----------


## schiene

*phoenix am 31.03.2012 um 22:35*
*Burma VJ* 
Berichte aus einem verschlossenen Land
Burma VJ 
Berichte aus einem verschlossenen Land 
 Am 7. November 2010 fanden erstmals seit zwanzig Jahren Wahlen in Burma statt. Die Einwohner konnten ein Parlament wählen, allerdings behielt die Junta sich ein Viertel aller Parlamentssitze und die Schlüsselpositionen in der Regierung vor. Die bekannte Oppositionsführerin Aung San Suu Kyi stand unter Hausarrest und durfte nicht antreten. Der dänische Regisseur Østergaard gewährt mit seinem vielfach ausgezeichneten und 2009 für den Oscar nominierten Dokumentarfilm tiefe Einblicke in die Realität Burmas, auch Myanmar genannt, die weit über das hinausgehen, was gelegentliche Nachrichten über dieses abgeschottete Land berichten.
Burma VJ - Film 2010  Samstag, 31.03.2012 

Beginn: 22:35 Uhr Ende: 00:00 Uhr Länge: 85 min.

----------


## schorschilia

*Die Menschen vom Inle See*

*05. Oktober 2013  - ARTE 14.30 - 15.15*

Dokumentation
Der Inle-See in Myanmar liegt mitten in einer einzigartigen Natur. Die Lebensweise der Seebewohner weckt Sehnsüchte und vermittelt die Illusion von einer heilen, archaisch geprägten Welt. Hier spiegelt sich die Jahrhunderte alte Tradition der Burmesen unverfälscht und in ihrer ganzen Bandbreite wider. Lange Zeit war die Region für Außenstehende unzugänglich. Erst im Zuge der kürzlich begonnenen politischen Neuausrichtung des Landes verändern sich auch die Lebensumstände der Menschen am See. Der See ist die entscheidende Lebensader für Fischer und Bauern. Ihre einzigartigen schwimmenden Felder, die sie mitten auf dem Gewässer bewirtschaften, überziehen die See-Oberfläche wie ein gigantisches Geflecht aus Seerosen. Hier bauen sie Gemüse, Früchte und Blumen an. Den Nährboden für diese ungewöhnlichen Äcker bietet eine fruchtbare Masse aus Sumpf, Erde und Wasserhyazinthen, die mit Bambuspfählen am Seeboden befestigt ist. Diese einmalige Kulturlandschaft bietet ausreichend Nahrung und Arbeit zugleich in einem Land, in dem dies nicht selbstverständlich ist. Frühmorgens rudern die Fischer kunstfertig mit ihrer unnachahmlichen Ein-Bein-Technik hinaus, um ihre Netze auszulegen. Es herrscht eine ganz und gar magische Stimmung an einem magischen Ort. Einmal in der Woche ist Markttag am See. Aus den Bergen kommen bunt gekleidete Händler. Ochsenkarren rumpeln über die holprigen Straßen. Alte Frauen mit runzligen Gesichtern verkaufen handgedrehte Cheroots, dicke burmesische Zigarren. Auf dem Boden verteilt liegen die Früchte des Sees. Erst wenn die letzten Händler wieder abgezogen sind und die verwunschene Szenerie in milchige Abenddämmerung getaucht wird, legt sich die spannungsgeladene Aufgeregtheit. Doch das Ökosystem des Sees ist bedroht. In den letzten Jahren wurde immer mehr Wasser illegal abgezapft, so dass der Inle See in den Sommermonaten fast vollständig austrocknet. Doch dieses Problem wollen die Bewohner des Sees nun im Rahmen der politischen Veränderungen endlich angehen.



*Myanmar - Leben am großen Strom - (1 / 2)* 

*05. Oktober 2013 - ARTE - 15.15 - 16.00*

Von Bhamo nach Mandalay
Myanmar, das einstige Birma, ist geprägt von dem mächtigen Strom Ayeyarwady. Über 2.170 Kilometer durchfließt er das Land - als Lebensader, Kulturstifter und zentraler Verkehrsweg. Er verbindet die wichtigsten historischen Orte Myanmars wie Mandalay, Bagan, Yangon und ist gesäumt von goldglänzenden Stupas, Tempeln und Pagoden. Die Kleinstadt Bhamo war schon zu Kolonialzeiten der letzte Außenposten im Norden des Landes und Endstation der Ayeyarwady-Dampfer. Bis hierher ist der Fluss schiffbar. Frühmorgens fährt eine altersschwache Regierungsfähre flussabwärts, passiert die "zweite Schlucht". Arbeitselefanten sind hier ein alltägliches Bild und im Dorf Wei Ma werden sie ausgebildet. Nicht weit entfernt wird in einer Mine das Gold des Ayeyarwady geschürft. In Katha, der ersten kleinen Stadt am Oberlauf, verwalteten einst die Briten das gesamte "Obere Burma". Hier war der britische Schriftsteller George Orwell als Polizist stationiert. Frühmorgens legt hier ein privates "Expressboot" ab, eine junge Frau von 27 Jahren ist die Eignerin. Sie fürchtet den gefährlichen Frühnebel, denn der Ayeyarwady ist breit, aber nicht tief. Überall lauern wandernde Untiefen. Gegen Mittag stoppt sie wie viele andere Boote an der kleinen Tempelstadt Ti Giang. Deren Bewohner leben davon, für die vielen durchfahrenden Bootspassagiere köstliches Mittagessen zu kochen. Eine Tagesreise flussabwärts liegt das Dorf Myit Tan Gyi, ein "Delfindorf". Dort hilft eine Population Süßwasserdelfine den Fischern bei der Arbeit. Die Delfine treiben ihnen Fische zu und geben mit der Rückenflosse Zeichen, die Netze zu werfen. Immer wieder sieht man auf dem Fluss große Bambusflöße, auf denen Familien campieren. Ihr Ziel ist Mandalay. Zauberhaft ist die zweitgrößte Stadt Myanmars und letzte Hauptstadt des birmanischen Königreiches umgeben von Tempeln und Klöstern. Hier betreibt die 30-jährige San San Shwe ein Geschäft, das es nur in Mandalay gibt. Ihre "Goldschläger" hämmern jenes hauchfeine Blattgold, das die Buddha-Statuen im ganzen Land verziert.\n\nFür das Filmteam war es eine Zeitreise in ein "Asien vor 30 Jahren". Isolation und Wirtschaftssanktionen haben Myanmar vom Aufbruch Asiens bisher ferngehalten. Das ändert sich gerade. Die zweiteilige Dokumentation zeigt "ein Land, das sich rasant verändern wird", sind sich die Filmemacher sicher. Mit Kameramann Alok Upaphyay haben sie sich mit den Besten von Birmas jungen Filmtalenten verbündet: Ko Same (zweite Kamera), Sai Kong Kham (Ton) und We Ra (Organsation), um in gemischten Teams den Menschen nahezukommen. Die Wende im Land, berichten sie, ist auch fernab der Städte spürbar. Erstmals erteilte die Regierung eine umfassende Dreherlaubnis und verzichtete darauf, einen staatlichen Aufpasser mitzuschicken. 



*Myanmar - Leben am großen Strom - (2 / 2)* 

*05. Oktober 2013 - ARTE - 16.00 - 16.45*

Von Mandalay ins Delta
(Myanmar- Leben am großen Strom)
In Mandalay lehrt der erst 24-jährige Mönch Owen in einer Schule kritisches Denken im Sinne Buddhas. Mit seinen Schülern unternimmt er einen Ausflug zu den Hügeln von Sagaing, dem Zentrum buddhistischer Lehre im Land. Hoch über dem Fluss leben über 8.000 Mönche und Nonnen. Das größte Schiff auf dem Fluss, die "Mya-Ayeya", kennt jedes Kind. Die 100 Jahre alte zweistöckige Fähre mit ihren zwei angetäuten Lastkähnen ist ein schwimmender Supermarkt, der viermal jährlich Birmas großen Strom herauf- und herunterfährt. Über die Schiffslautsprecher ertönt der "Marktbootsong", wenn sich das Schiff einem Dorf nähert. Dann wird bis abends um zehn Uhr ein Markt abgehalten, eine Sensation für die entlegenen Dörfer. Leider will die Regierung das Marktboot stilllegen, heißt es. Mit der politischen Öffnung Myanmars setzt man auf Straßenbau. Yangon, das einst britische Rangun, ist der Heimathafen des Marktbootes und die größte Stadt des Landes. Direkt am Hafen liegt die Altstadt aus der Kolonialzeit. Von hier aus haben die Briten einst die Region regiert. Durch die lange Isolation des Landes ist die Stadt bis heute geprägt vom Charme der Kolonialgebäude. Manche sind marode, andere werden als Schulen, Krankenhäuser oder Gerichte bis heute genutzt, in allerbester Lage zumeist. Nun bieten Investoren viel Geld, um die kolonialen Erbstücke abzureißen und Hochhäuser zu bauen. Mit einer Marionetten-Theatergruppe verlässt der Film Yangon. Kurz vor der Mündung verzweigt sich der Strom in ein mächtiges Delta. An der Stelle, an der der längste Flussarm in den Golf von Bengalen mündet, steht die letzte goldene Pagode des Ayeyarwady.

----------


## saiasia

> *Myanmar - Leben am großen Strom - (1 / 2)* 
> 
> *05. Oktober 2013 - ARTE - 15.15 - 16.00*
> 
> Von Bhamo nach Mandalay
> *Myanmar - Leben am großen Strom - (2 / 2)* 
> 
> *05. Oktober 2013 - ARTE - 16.00 - 16.45*
> 
> ...



Habe diese zwei Dokumentationen zufällig entdeckt und angeschaut. 
Waren zwei sehr interessante Beiträge, schaue gerne solche Sendungen an.

----------


## schorschilia

freut mich für dich saiasia 
ich als CH Bürger hatte mal wieder das "Nachsehen" - ARTE ist bei uns erst ab 19.00 zugeschaltet......vorher läuft Kika Kinderkanal... ::

----------

